# need advice on surf fishing in NJ



## jjircal (Jun 5, 2006)

hello i moved to eastern pa from florida a few years ago and ready togo surf fishing in NJ.anybody have any advice where togo,I live near 78 and close to the garden state parkway
and whats the good catch and and bait and a good bait shop!!
thanks so much everyone


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Surf fishing*

Hey jjircal, 
Get in touch with Sgt Slough the moderator here for surf fishin. I do alot of pier and jetty fishin myself.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Surf fishing*

Head back to Florida for real good fishing. If you get tired of Surf Fishing and want to get offshore give me a call or visit www.TunaWahoo.com


----------



## Esau (Jun 1, 2006)

JJ. Your question is way too general. What town in NJ is close to where you want to fish? What do you want to fish for? I've been in lots of NJ tackle shops, and none are bad, but some are a lot better than others. I suggest you go to the NJ shore town closest to you, and ask for surf fishing location suggestions at the local bait shop. Right now stripers and blues are happening. Use clams, cut bunker, and metal lures.


----------



## Freeman (May 16, 2006)

Esau,
What would you recomend as far as time of day, tides and wind/weather when surf fishing for stripers now?


----------



## Esau (Jun 1, 2006)

Freeman, I prefer pre-dawn to early morning, and late afternoon into dark, regardless of tide. A wind blowing from sea to shore is best, but I'll fish regardless of the wind direction. Windy weather is good as long as you aren't getting sandblasted. In fact, stripers like choppy water. Don't get too tied up trying to figure out tides, etc. I've caught stripers from the beach at all stages of the tide. I've even seen 30+ inch stripers caught from crowded NJ beaches at mid-afternoon on sunny, July days, too. Unfortunately I can't give you a personal NJ report for this year yet, but I'll be in NJ the week after next.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Easu said. The beaches in North Wildwood have been producing good fish.


----------

